# Updated Pictures of my African and South American Tanks!!



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Testing out the new camera I got today.. Figured to test it out on the tanks..


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

wow, great tanks. the african tank is stunnig and both populations are beautiful. great set of pics. thanks for sharing opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:   :drooling:


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Looking good!!


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Great tanks I could sit back and watch these aquariums all day! opcorn:


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys.. I really need to change out the stand on my SA tank.. Starting to fall apart =( and probably replace the tank as well. It's pretty scratched up..


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

Awsome cichlid tank mate i like it verry much!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Those bolivians are beastly


----------



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Cromak, I really like your tanks! What kind of lighting are you running in the african tank?


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> Those bolivians are beastly


They are big, i think about 3 1/2 - 4" Great fish
I have 4 of them, claimed to be wild caught. I bought them that large from a guy I know who in the past has imported wild caught fish, but who knows for sure? All I know is I've never seen any Bolivians that large or that look that way at any store or even online.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

heyzeusbrains said:


> Hey Cromak, I really like your tanks! What kind of lighting are you running in the african tank?


The African is running T5 HO's 10k and Actinic


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

You did a great job on your tank! :thumb: Not usually a big fan of planted tank but i love yours!


----------



## brijar (Oct 16, 2011)

Great looking tanks, the colors really pop. I'm an amateur photographer and was wondering what camera/lens you used, those are pretty sharp photos for such a dark tanks (the Africans)


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

irondan said:


> wow, great tanks. the african tank is stunnig and both populations are beautiful. great set of pics. thanks for sharing opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:   :drooling:


*+1*


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

brijar said:


> Great looking tanks, the colors really pop. I'm an amateur photographer and was wondering what camera/lens you used, those are pretty sharp photos for such a dark tanks (the Africans)


Nikon D3100, it was actually the first pictures I've ever taken with it so you can only imagine how much better they can look once I figure everything out..

The lens was an 18-55mm, the one that comes with the camera.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Cromak*,

Your SA tank is amazing. I like the substrate and placement of the wood. You should try and tie some floating plants to the top corners of the tank to hide some equipment.

Thank you for sharing, Well done.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Your signature does not mention it but it seems that you have some German Blue Rams as well. Very pretty.


----------

